# Occupation



## EdwardRW

Reading through some interesting topics about peoples cars and I have begun to wonder what occupation everyone is in.

Do we have anything incredibly interesting or are we all earning money the hard way to pay for our lovely cars?

Ill start things off, in September I finished my apprenticeship in Mechanical Engineering, I was handed a full time job at the company I did my apprenticeship at.

This company is a well known sugar producer and if any of you have travelled along the A14 in Suffolk you most probably have driven past my place of work.

So what interesting jobs does everyone have?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Retired from Power Industry 16 years ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## c15 ttt

self employed plasterer....and apprentice lottery winner.one day..it could be ME


----------



## BAXJ

Boring pensions for me!


----------



## RobHardy

I am a IT Architect


----------



## c15 ttt

RobHardy said:


> I am a IT Architect


you draw computers rob?  .never met one of you before.


----------



## J99 TTC

Offshore Windfarm Skipper


----------



## kevtga

Run a small commercial and domestic building company for my sins lol


----------



## conlechi

Self Employed Goldsmith/Jeweller


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Services technician on a pharmaceutical plant


----------



## basky

Chemical tech Manufacturer annesthetic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus

university professor in business information systems, approaching retirement


----------



## A3DFU

Personal fitness trainer with one leg; Clinical hypnotherapist and Reiki teacher with the other leg. Oh, and OAP


----------



## rustyintegrale

Advertising, marketing and design consultant on one side...

http://www.digitallmasters.com

Apple tech. and custom Apple builder on the other. Nobody builds laptops as fast as mine. DJs and musicians love my custom builds...

http://www.adamandeveit.co.uk


----------



## TTchan

Booking office clerk in a railway station 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTchan said:


> Booking office clerk in a railway station 8)


+1


----------



## jonah

Business analyst for a large sealant manufacturer


----------



## davelincs

Service Engineer, working on industrial gas turbines


----------



## CWJ

Orthopaedic surgeon.


----------



## mighTy Tee

I am a bullshit deflector.


----------



## Pugwash69

Pro Coffee Drinker. I quit an 11 year office job coding payroll software to go self employed in web design about 9 years ago.


----------



## Canis

Company Director for an IT Service and Delivery company. Worked my way up form the lowest of the low being paid less than £7k a year 15 years ago.


----------



## Randomgary

I'm in the forces, but I'm one of the many in the bracket for redundancies.


----------



## igotone

Retired cop (CID )in my first incarnation - retired photographer in my second .


----------



## igotone

mighTy Tee said:


> I am a bullshit deflector.


 :lol: Where are you when I need you?


----------



## neilc

I am the top supplier of secondhand Audi TT's in the UK :wink:


----------



## dannyboyz4

Solicitor working in Civil Litigation and hopefully soon procurement.


----------



## John-H

Electronic engineer


----------



## Nilesong

Drug dealer.

Sorry - RUG dealer.


----------



## denTTed

Tree surgeon, again after a spell as a hotel manager.


----------



## redsilverblue

Bus Dev girl, good old Pharmaceuticals field


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

I have my own company manufacturing synthetic turf for sports like football, rugby, tennis/paddle and golf and also for landscaping.

*http://www.albergrass.es/en/*


----------



## Gazzer

Upper decker flopper stopper (I like holding boobs)  own two small companies, one producing gates and railings with automation if required. The other one is a blast & powder coating company.


----------



## nilrem

WAN Engineer and part time Audi TT Mechanic


----------



## corradoman

Burnt clay Technician 8)


----------



## BrianR

Organisational psychologist at work - registered volunteer counsellor - why am I so nuts then I hear you ask :lol: I am getting a little bored with it all now though and am considerring a move back to my roots and into a commercial role within the Company I work for. Some interesting roles though guys! 8) we could start our own business with the talent we have on here.


----------



## BrianR

Wallsendmag said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booking office clerk in a railway station 8)
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Playing big boys trains all day - must be great 8)


----------



## BrianR

neilc said:


> I am the top supplier of secondhand Audi TT's in the UK :wink:


Oh you luck f#cker 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hev

Dispensing Optician and Wedding/Children photographer (and I'll have a go at most other subjects!)

Hev x


----------



## digital_dreamer

IT Service Architect.... pays the bills and keep me busy!

Small World - noticed another member on here from Newport in South Wales....


----------



## conlechi

digital_dreamer said:


> IT Service Architect.... pays the bills and keep me busy!
> 
> Small World - noticed another member on here from Newport in South Wales....


Caerleon , South Wales


----------



## SteveMack

IT Contractor in Central London..


----------



## NoMark

Racing tyre technician, it's a tough job but somebody's got to do it. :roll:


----------



## Phage

Accountant in a shipping company.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I am a Gynaecologist not qualified in any way but I am bloody keen


----------



## Shug750S

Risk Engineer...


----------



## rustyintegrale

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am a Gynaecologist not qualified in any way but I am bloody keen


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am a Gynaecologist not qualified in any way but I am bloody keen


 :lol: Do you need an assistant


----------



## Gazzer

BrianR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Gynaecologist not qualified in any way but I am bloody keen
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Do you need an assistant
Click to expand...

The view is terrible Andy, but I am sure as a job you can lick it m8 :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

BrianR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Gynaecologist not qualified in any way but I am bloody keen
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Do you need an assistant
Click to expand...

You the 54th on the list Brian :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gazzer said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Gynaecologist not qualified in any way but I am bloody keen
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Do you need an assistant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The view is terrible Andy, but I am sure as a job you can lick it m8 :roll:
Click to expand...

I am sure some are better than others [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## digital_dreamer

conlechi said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT Service Architect.... pays the bills and keep me busy!
> 
> Small World - noticed another member on here from Newport in South Wales....
> 
> 
> 
> Caerleon , South Wales
Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## conlechi

digital_dreamer said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT Service Architect.... pays the bills and keep me busy!
> 
> Small World - noticed another member on here from Newport in South Wales....
> 
> 
> 
> Caerleon , South Wales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!
Click to expand...

Small world indeed, I am in the village


----------



## T7 Doc

digital magazine publisher and website thingy mabobby. pays the bills and i get out of bed at 11am. double win plus im drinking on a thursday night not worried about getting up in the morning. triple win


----------



## Andi.k

Circus artist and director


----------



## Andy75

Mechanical Design Engineer [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## newt

Retired military flight test eng.


----------



## bluush

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am a Gynaecologist not qualified in any way but I am bloody keen


Yellow_tt, at your cervix


----------



## TT Boycie

Self employed courier


----------



## TT-TOM

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Retired from Power Industry 16 years ago.
> Hoggy.


What did you do Hoggy? I only ask as I'm in the power industry too.


----------



## jl8

A solution engineer for a global hosting company (not that I know much about IT)

Also have businesses in HK/China - import and exporting goods :wink:


----------



## Lilbil

Critical Care charge nurse and advocate for SubPop records

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KammyTT

Drilling tools inspector


----------



## dazzadrew1

Company director precision engineering firm, if you need anything making I'm your man


----------



## actionman37

self employed, doing mobile car key cutting & programming, ECU remapping, diagnostics, servicing & general repairs. Set up on my own about 18 months ago


----------



## Tomm

Fabricator.

I make various things for various places, I made a safechange unit for necular application last week and air dampers for Harrods in London this week.

Get to make tones of things for the car, which is great!


----------



## EdwardRW

Andy75 said:


> Mechanical Design Engineer [smiley=book2.gif]


What sort of things do you design andy?


----------



## tufty 42

Arable farmer [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## fiftyish

HGV driver.


----------



## jaqcom

tufty 42 said:


> Arable farmer [smiley=bomb.gif]


+1  ...........+Expensive Photographer....+......


----------



## TT Law

The original Fat Controller.

Head of Train Service Delivery with London Midland.

Steve


----------



## BrianR

TT Law said:


> The original Fat Controller.
> 
> Head of Train Service Delivery with London Midland.
> 
> Steve


So its all your fault then


----------



## JackP

Commercial Kitchen/Bar Designer [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## tim_s

Head of global technical marketing for one of the world's largest computer & tablet PC manufacturers.


----------



## chrishumes

Power industry

Tt tom, drop me a pm with what you do...


----------



## Hoggy

TT-TOM said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Retired from Power Industry 16 years ago.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do Hoggy? I only ask as I'm in the power industry too.
Click to expand...

Hi Tom, 500 MW Unit Operator.. Ops Foreman/Team leader. Pembroke Power Stn. 33+ years
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-TOM

Hoggy said:


> TT-TOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Retired from Power Industry 16 years ago.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do Hoggy? I only ask as I'm in the power industry too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Tom, 500 MW Unit Operator.. Ops Foreman/Team leader. Pembroke Power Stn. 33+ years
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Ah cool, I'm an instrument technician at eggborough power stn. (4x500mw sets)

Used to picking up the pieces when operation blow things up :roll:


----------



## RazMan

Graphic Designer & Sign Maker ........ and yes, I drive a Roadster :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

TT-TOM said:


> Ah cool, I'm an instrument technician at eggborough power stn. (4x500mw sets)
> Used to picking up the pieces when operation blow things up :roll:


Hi Tom, Are you on shift, our shift Inst tech, were put on days years & years ago.
I spent a few weeks at Drax when FGD was installed..How long you been in Industry ?
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-TOM

Hoggy said:


> TT-TOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah cool, I'm an instrument technician at eggborough power stn. (4x500mw sets)
> Used to picking up the pieces when operation blow things up :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tom, Are you on shift, our shift Inst tech, were put on days years & years ago.
> I spent a few weeks at Drax when FGD was installed..How long you been in Industry ?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

No we just do staggered days, 7 on 3 off, 7 on 4 off. All maintenance is days now with any nights that have to be done being overtime. Like you say we used to have shift maintenance back in the day but well before my time ( good old CEGB days )

I did my apprenticeship after school in 2005 and came out of my time in 2009 so I'm relatively new  it's in the family though, my grandad helped build it when he was a fitter, my dad started at the bottom, worked his way up through maintenance, then operations and he's currently a shift charge engineer.

Sadly we face closure into the 2020's if we don't convert to burning biomass, we have plans in place but we need investors to get a few extra million to pay for it


----------



## electric_cooper

Legal Executive at a firm of Solicitors :evil:


----------



## BrianR

electric_cooper said:


> Legal Executive at a firm of Solicitors :evil:


Why the angry face, you should be smiling at all the cash you boys make


----------



## Matt B

Operations mgr - Pharmaceuticals (Biological)


----------



## L33JSA

Head of IT for a firm of solicitors, self employed IT Consultant and proprietor of Bent Rod Motorsport!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

that explains why Matt & Lee........have millions to spend on cars :roll:


----------



## pas_55

Masseur at a famous all girls school near Brighton great pay,great perts


----------



## KIFOO

Black cab driver London ,spend all day driving around lookin at other peoples super cars & the odd tt & r8


----------



## weebeasttie

Rig mechanic, some where in the middle of the north see.


----------



## Skeee

pas_55 said:


> Masseur at a famous all girls school near Brighton great pay,great *perts*


Is that the School on the hill, and is that a spelling mistake or risqué pun! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mauvedipstick15

Black cab driver Liverpool.


----------



## conor

Operations Specialist for a software company. Used to be an electrician for 10 years though, 5 years of it self employed


----------



## pas_55

Skeee said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masseur at a famous all girls school near Brighton great pay,great *perts*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the School on the hill, and is that a spelling mistake or risqué pun! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well yes and yes!!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Retired senior electrical quality engineer for an aerospace company.


----------



## Danny Wilde

Audio Describer on films and telly. Just finished work on "Cloud Atlas" for Warners.


----------



## Andy75

EdwardRW said:


> Andy75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Design Engineer [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things do you design andy?
Click to expand...

Hi Ed - agricultural machinery - lots of things to hang off the back of tractors  Have also done design time in aerospace and factory automation too. All SolidWorks :evil:


----------



## Gmac

weebeasttie said:


> Rig mechanic, some where in the middle of the north see.


 Might have flown you out! What platform? I'm a helicopter pilot with Bond Offshore Helicopters

Love my job!


----------



## Rob_vienna

User Experience/Customer Experience consultant, mainly focus on Telcos but financial, ecommerce in general, travel are all interests too.


----------



## AdeL

I'm a chartered bean-counter


----------



## pas_55

AdeL said:


> I'm a chartered bean-counter


I work for Heinz too I put the holes in spaghetti hoops


----------



## Fegin

I am recently teaching Mathematics to the student as well as English to the younger ones. Have been teaching since 2 years privately from 5th to the 12th standard. Before that i did my internship at a bank for my further CA studies. Done 3 papers of CA yet and after that, bank or business are the last points.


----------



## Scouser

Pro musician & guitar teacher

https://m.youtube.com/user/Joejoe001000


----------



## doctor_b

see my user name


----------



## NickG

doctor_b said:


> see my user name


You're a bee keeper?


----------



## doctor_b

NickG said:


> doctor_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> see my user name
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bee keeper?
Click to expand...

Thats right!


----------



## John-H

Well I'm a professional story teller. That'll be 50p please :wink:


----------



## SamDorey

Sell Airbus/Boeing parts, cleaning private aircrafts, gardening and sometimes paint and decorating


----------

